# Resolved: URGENT: Bun in Nor Cal



## werecatrising (Oct 25, 2008)

Once again I am here to beg for help for a rabbit at my local shelter. This is a horrible, high kill shelter. Just to give you an idea about what I'm talking about: a couple of years back, someone decided that I was taking their rats and rabbits to feed to feed to snakes. They were ok with this. They just wanted them gone. That is how they view these beautiful creatures.

Anyway, I haven't me this little guy yet,but the doctor who visits there said he is super sweet. He looks just like the boy pictured, but both ears are up.

I live near Jackson, California.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh my. Adorable.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope a caring person will accept him, adopt him. It's HOrrible how many are put into the "system" and later surrendered as do-away-with items. I dare not comment on the mindset of being gone, gotten rid of, mentality. 
They are so unique, adorable, and deserving of a good home. 
Every bun struggling for a chance to be wanted.

This picture goes BEYOND the cuteness, & good-looking rule books.

High kill shelters, and the numbers terminated, just make you wanna weep. :sigh:

Thank Goodness you're reaching out to give the fella a glimmer of a chance. 

A face to easily fall in love with... :wave:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 28, 2008)

Any word?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 28, 2008)

He's still there. Not sure how much longer they'll keep him.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2008)

Is he still there :?? He is so precious.


----------



## werecatrising (Nov 3, 2008)

Still there.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2008)

*werecatrising wrote: *


> Still there.



That makes me so sad . His precious face reminds me of my Morgan.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope some one will spot him -- and give him a chance to live.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 4, 2008)

Stories like this break my heart....I'm way down here in SW Texas and have no way to really help.

I hope someone can pull him out and at least foster him and try to get him adopted on their own. 

He sure is a cutie...


----------



## werecatrising (Nov 4, 2008)

They called me at work yesterday. They want him gone by Friday.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my god, are there rescue angels out there? They want him gone by Friday sure gives you the vibe they treat high-kill occupants (shelter intakes) like discarded rag dolls.

Holding my breath for all that you're doing to save him from a Death Injection.

I'm with you TinysMom and undergunfire, sure hope someone will help him.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there a reddish-furred sweet boy :whistling(out-of-stater, desperately hoping to breathe after Friday's Kill Date) who could caboose the *dutch train *that *myheart* has coupled together? leaseplease:

Two bonded pairs are easy. werecatrising, hoping for the best for that innocent guy.

Let us know if he lives or dies, or where his grave site will be.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2008)

yah, i see the face of our lovable boy Papa in the pic you posted...


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 4, 2008)

Sending you a PM


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Sending you a PM


Are you taking him?!?!?!!

leaseplease:



If not, I soooo wish there was a way to get him this way! He looks like such a sweetie. I don't know if I could foster another bunny.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 5, 2008)

*undergunfire*- If all goes as plan I will be taking this rabbit, named Milton, into my care. I will either decide to keep him, or get help from therabbit rescue I volunteer at to get him adopted to a GOOD home. Of course he will be neutered too.

Supposedly someone was coming to lookat him today, so right now we are just trying to figure out if he is even at the shelter still! :?


----------



## werecatrising (Nov 5, 2008)

I am unsure what is going on at this point. I was going to stop by and visit this morning, but was up last night with an in stasis Ludo. This afternoon they called and said somebody was supposed to go look at him this afternoon.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2008)

Any updates?

:tears2:


----------



## werecatrising (Nov 7, 2008)

Milton was adopted by a girl and her mom!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

*werecatrising wrote: *


> Milton was adopted by a girl and her mom!


AWESOME! I am so happy.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 7, 2008)

Sending adoption cheer - andray: - for more of those darlin's @ the h.k. shelter. 

Sweet kisses to Milt' for movin' out 'N' movin' In !


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 8, 2008)

*werecatrising wrote: *


> Milton was adopted by a girl and her mom!


Phew, thank goodness! Hopefully they are good people and will give him proper care .


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 11, 2008)

werecatrising, fantastic to see the RESOLVED title.


----------

